

Reasons why is Apple trading at such low levels - gordonbowman
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/11/28/chart-of-the-day-apple-valuation-edition/

======
mesec
I am afraid that it's #6. Sad but true. Personally, I've never owned an Apple
product, but sometimes I have a feeling that Mr. Jobs has more to do with my
Android phone than anyone else (of course Google ripped off iPhone, but that's
life).

